# Best timeshare resort with 2 kids under 5



## Nolathyme (Sep 26, 2012)

We will be planning a February trip to the Caribbean in 2014. We are looking for suggestions. Here are some of the criteria:

1) Easy flight from DC or Baltimore (prefer non-stops).
2) Easy access to beach and pool. We don't plan on going on any/many out of resort excursions.
3) Easy access to a supermarket to pick up breakfast, lunch, fruit, and some dinner items.
4) Easy access to nearby affordable, local cuisine restaurants for some lunches and dinners.

What's the deal with toddlers and car seats in the Caribbean?


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 26, 2012)

swj said:


> We will be planning a February trip to the Caribbean in 2014. We are looking for suggestions. Here are some of the criteria:
> 
> 1) Easy flight from DC or Baltimore (prefer non-stops).
> 2) Easy access to beach and pool. We don't plan on going on any/many out of resort excursions.
> ...



Marriott Aruba Surf Club


----------



## Paumavista (Sep 26, 2012)

*Go take a look at the resort reviews......*

There are lots of great resorts....of course Atlantis is basically at the top of most people's list but take a look at the other resort reviews and see what looks interesting and what you might be able to trade into during your choice period.

Enjoy......


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 26, 2012)

I like to stay in the USVI while ours are little in case soybeans stuffed up the nose necessitate visits to the hospital (yup - happened on our last timeshare trip...) Also the flights are a good bit shorter.  

That said, St. John Westin is amazing, Marriott Frenchman's cove is great but the surf might be a little hard for munchkins,  Chenay Bay in St. Croix isn't much of a resort but we really liked St Croix and the beach is super quiet.

Also we went before kids but we liked the Hacienda del Mar in Puerto Rico.

Best of luck!


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would look at Aruba, there are direct flights with Airtran out of BWI.    The Marriott Surf Club would be nice place to stay if you can trade in or maybe rent a unit from a member, it is large though.  

Donna


----------



## legalfee (Sep 27, 2012)

Harborside Resort at Atlantis Bahamas.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Sep 27, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> Marriott Aruba Surf Club



............+1


----------



## csudell (Sep 27, 2012)

Harborside at Atlantis.  Direct flights BWI to NAS.


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 28, 2012)

Both of the suggestions would be a great choice.   

Donna


----------



## Anne S (Sep 28, 2012)

The OP is planning a trip for February. The Atlantis is in Nassau, which is in the Atlantic, and can be rather chilly in the winter. For warm weather, I would recommend going further south. Aruba would be a good choice. Great beaches, easy access to supermarkets and restaurants, reasonable car rental rates.

And if you are planning to rent a car, you can also rent car seats.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd also recommend the Surf Club in Aruba. I think the Harborside would be best when the kids are a bit older. It's very exp., and the kids couldn't do most of the "fun stuff." Also, as posted above, the weather can be very iffy that time of year; 2 years ago we were on an airport shuttle back to Avistar after having spent a glorious week in Aruba and met a family who was returning from Atlantis. The Mom wore her Uggs all week- said it didn't go above 55 for the week. I know that's unusual for there, but who wants to risk cool weather at a large water park?

Aruba is safe, direct flights, easy access to restaurants and the resort is beachfront, so easy access even with toddlers. Very kid friendly too. Villas are large, and very conducive even for 3 generation traveling.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 29, 2012)

I own at Harborside and absolutely love it.  Bit I agree with the recommendations for Aruba based on weather and kids' ages.


----------



## Nolathyme (Oct 1, 2012)

Does the Marriott Aruba Surf Club feel more like a generic beach Marriott plopped into Aruba or a tropical resort that just so happens to be a Marriott?


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 1, 2012)

swj said:


> Does the Marriott Aruba Surf Club feel more like a generic beach Marriott plopped into Aruba or a tropical resort that just so happens to be a Marriott?



The Surf Club is a timeshare.  It is next to the Ocean Club, which in turn is next to the Marriott hotel.  I am not sure what you mean by a generic beach Marriott vs a tropical resort.  Is the propery as lush as the El Conquistador in Puerto Rico, or some of the Hawaiian properties--no, but it is not just a hotel plopped on the beach.


----------



## Nolathyme (Oct 12, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> The Surf Club is a timeshare.  It is next to the Ocean Club, which in turn is next to the Marriott hotel.  I am not sure what you mean by a generic beach Marriott vs a tropical resort.  Is the propery as lush as the El Conquistador in Puerto Rico, or some of the Hawaiian properties--no, but it is not just a hotel plopped on the beach.



hmm...how do I explain - Does the Marriott in Aruba feel more like the US vs. say an island resort in Saint Lucia which is/was not very developed when I was there years ago.

Is Aruba (where the Marriott is located)  similar to Cancun in terms of development?


----------



## bobby (Nov 18, 2012)

If you don't have to use the week before it expires, Club Med might be a more relaxing vacation. The kids may be free or low cost and they have their own groups to keep them busy. Go to the east coast in the summer for the kids.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got back feom surf club our 3 year old loved every minute


----------

